# Great idea and so obvious



## Swedenme

Lots of you more than likely use this idea but it would never have entered my head . Sure will save on untangling and rewinding yarn


----------



## Hilary4

That is clever!


----------



## Nanamel14

Great idea thank you


----------



## jobikki

Great idea!


----------



## Betsy's World

Good idea !


----------



## charbaby

Hadn't thought of using those. Great idea! Thank you!


----------



## Ettenna

That is a wonderful idea. I think I will try it.


----------



## Swedenme

I bought a packet of them this morning


----------



## Chezl

So obvious and so simple. I have some of these in the bathroom that haven't been used in years. Thank you.


----------



## grandday

Really a neat way to keep ends.


----------



## seamer45

I do use those, inactually have several sizes for different yarns.


----------



## bbk

I'm off to the store! This is a wonderful idea.


----------



## henhouse2011

Cheap, pretty colors, takes up no space, perfect for the job....pure genius! I use the clips in various sizes to control electric cords but never thought of this. Thanks.


----------



## the-pearl-hunter

Brilliant.


----------



## Puppies101

Great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shauna0320

Fantastic idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kdpa07734

Great idea, I have a few from when my hair was longer... time to repurpose.


----------



## ParkerEliz

I have those, I never thought of using them!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie

Brilliant idea! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## BonnieP

What a super idea!


----------



## jojo111

What a great idea! Thanks!


----------



## SouthernGirl

great idea


----------



## alekie

Brilliant! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GrannyDeb

OK, I like it!


----------



## sam0767

Great idea. Going to buy some of these.


----------



## fourbyin

sweet! now I have to get some for my yarn, cuz I have some for my hair


----------



## babsbarb

The little hair clips like you use for clipping a plant to a stake are great also. My mind is a total blank as to what they are called, other than hair clips.


----------



## AuntieAngel

Thank you!


----------



## Naneast

Good idea. :sm24:


----------



## 44gram

What a great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Yes!


----------



## Nanxy

Great idea. I guess a trip to the Dollar Store is in order!


----------



## moonriver

Great idea.....thanks for sharing


----------



## crafterwantabe

Great idea! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## run4fittness

Great idea! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## susandkline

Such a good idea. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bubba24

Great idea. I never even thought of that. I need to get to the dollar store.


----------



## Charlotte80

Wonderful idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Swedenme

Nanxy said:


> Great idea. I guess a trip to the Dollar Store is in order!


That's what I did . Here it's called Poundland . No more tangles :sm01:


----------



## RIO

Thanks for the idea!! Very clever, now I know what to do with all my mismatched clips!


----------



## JustMe57

Perfect solution. Thanks for sharing. Off to the market in the morning.


----------



## CaroleD53

I would never have thought of that.


----------



## bane

Omg, why have I never thought of this clever idea ?? I've been using bobby hair clips but they are straight and slip off, this is soooo much better. Thanks. ????????


----------



## Maltova

Great idea. Must try..will save me hours of unravelling myriad colours of yarn


----------



## louisezervas

Great idea!


----------



## jo everest

What a brilliant idea. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lildeb2

Great idea!!


----------



## aknitter

I agree! It's a great idea.


----------



## hallsyh

Hair products seem to be good for knitters - I'm going to get some of those tiny elastic bands for use as stitch markers, will pick up some of these at the same time. Thanks.


----------



## laceluvr

That is a very clever idea!! Will have to try that using bobby pins instead; as I have so many of them.


----------



## Swedenme

hallsyh said:


> Hair products seem to be good for knitters - I'm going to get some of those tiny elastic bands for use as stitch markers, will pick up some of these at the same time. Thanks.


I use them little tiny elastic bands they are perfect as stitch markers


----------



## windowwonde28941




----------



## barbarafletcher

Perfect!


----------



## Swedenme

windowwonde28941 said:


>


Use them to stop your yarn from unraveling


----------



## ruqia

Very practical.


----------



## susanmjackson

Good idea, I have some of those in the bathroom, will have to try it out.


----------



## Sherryvdb

great idea! thanks for sharing


----------



## charliesaunt

Thank you for sharing this great idea.


----------



## bane

Just went and got a few packs of these, Poundland could run out now that KPers have a good use for them....lol. ????????
Thanks for the idea. ????


----------



## sbeth53

Wasn't obvious to me :sm02: Thanks for sharing your idea :sm24:


----------



## thomsonact

Thanks! Great idea! I'll look for some!


----------



## LynnS

Perfect!


----------



## LynnS

Perfect!


----------



## Lucasade

Brilliant idea!


----------



## frani512

Great idea!


----------



## patocenizo

So clever, very, very good idea.


----------



## betty boivin

Off to the dollar store! What a great idea! Thks.


----------



## betty boivin

Off to the dollar store! What a great idea! Thks!


----------



## maspd

Wish I knew this earlier as I just pitched a number of hair clips like those.


----------



## mperrone

Great idea! Thanks.


----------



## Roxanness

What a wonderful idea! Will have to stop at Dollar Store and get some. Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme

BABS61 said:


> Just went and got a few packs of these, Poundland could run out now that KPers have a good use for them....lol. ????????
> Thanks for the idea. ????


At hats where I got mine from yesterday . Think you might be right about them running out :sm09:


----------



## mopa2282

Wow.


----------



## kathycapp

Perfect!


----------



## wjeanc

Great idea! I could have used this on my last project to hold the outer end (I pull from center) from tangling with my working yarn. Will use it next time.

Thanks.


----------



## iluvcabernet

Love it!


----------



## Melgold

Thank you for posting. I too, would never have thought of this.


----------



## JeanneE

What a great idea--I am planning a trip to the dollar store today and will definitely pick up another package. Thanks!!


----------



## deemail

one of my favorite knitting accessories along with the tiny hair clamps (plastic, rounded body, largish handles that look almost like butterflies) and curler pics (THE BEST 'sewing pin for knits' ever).....and they ALL come from the dollar store....


----------



## Casper12a

Great idea!


----------



## Grandma11

Thanks for the tip


----------



## saukvillesu

Novel use for inexpensive item. Now I have to have some!


----------



## kareb

Who'd a thought. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## laceylinda

Brilliant idea.


----------



## Beetytwird

Smart!


----------



## TexasKnitem

Holy Cow, what a GREAT idea!


----------



## judyr

I like that idea.


----------



## whitetail

Very good idea, don't you love when you find a simple easy solution tfor things.


----------



## CBratt

Great idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MzBarnz

Clever. I would have never thought of that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jaevick

Wonderful idea. Thanks!


----------



## ReRe

Great idea!


----------



## gigi 722

Fantastic idea.


----------



## Jimmy'swife

Great idea, thanks for the ah ha moment.


----------



## sharmend

Great idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrsdroof

Wonderful idea. Will purchase some asap! Thank you.


----------



## GRANDMADIANE

Will definitely be picking up some of those barrettes! thanks.


----------



## Tove

Super idea
These clips are available at the dollar store for very little


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Lots of you more than likely use this idea but it would never have entered my head . Sure will save on untangling and rewinding yarn


Thanks! I would have never thought of it!


----------



## Roses and cats

Great idea, thank you.


----------



## Nanxy

deemail said:


> one of my favorite knitting accessories along with the tiny hair clamps (plastic, rounded body, largish handles that look almost like butterflies) and curler pics (THE BEST 'sewing pin for knits' ever).....and they ALL come from the dollar store....


Can you post a picture of what you are using? Please?


----------



## cainchar

I never think of these things- and those little clips are so inexpensive and easily available at the $ stores. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KathyG1000

great idea


----------



## valmac

Brilliant!


----------



## Swedenme

The dollar stores and pound shops will be wondering why they are selling so many of these hair clips :sm09:


----------



## tweeter

very smart idea


----------



## knitnut1939

Great idea


----------



## Wroclawnice

Never thought of it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jaml

Super idea. Thanks!


----------



## alwaysknitting

are they metal? Have had problems with rust in the past.


----------



## tmvasquez

Now that is ingenious. I would have never thought of that.


----------



## sanchezs

Wow so smart.


----------



## 13068

The obvious ideas usually are the greatest... just wonder why I can't think of them first!!!!


----------



## canuckle49

Excellent idea Sonja ! I have been using elastic bands after I wind yarn into a cake, but I love your method ! Next time I am in the Dollar Store I will look for these ! ????


----------



## Janina

What a great idea. Thanks. :sm18:


----------



## DerbyMom

That is such a great idea. Never thought of that. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## sharon symborski

What a great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pegster

What a great idea! This is why I love this site so much!


----------



## smidge1952

How clever is that. I use loom bands to hold pairs of needles together.


----------



## MargieA

How creative. Well I always pick up very good tips from this group of KPers. Thank you.


----------



## Bod

I never thought of it. Great idea.


----------



## Sierrakj

So simple and so smart! Thank you.


----------



## Siennapurl

Great idea. I'll have to buy some of these.


----------



## margie1992

That's a two-fer for me -- I have lots of these and don't need them -- now I can solve one of my yarn problems. Thank you. Thank you


----------



## margie1992

That's a two-fer for me -- I have lots of these and don't need them -- now I can solve one of my yarn problems. Thank you. Thank you


----------



## Susie's

One of my biggest problems solved. Thank you. I'm on my way to the dollar store.


----------



## Rita Dash

I've used safety pins or tape but never thought of these little hair clips....so much easier!
Thank You for the great tip! I will pick up some clips and use those from now on :sm01:


----------



## silkandwool

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## StellasKnits

Just genius!


----------



## ballerina

Perfect


----------



## DesertPurl

And somewhere in China, a hair clip factory just added an extra shift of overtime...they're all looking at each other and wondering "what the heck just happened?" 
This is one of the most useful ideas yet! Thanks!!


----------



## Jean K

Thank you for the best solution!


----------



## ViTalinaCraft

Great idea! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Jean K

I have a stash of them that I intended to use to hold down quilt binding when hand stitching. Now I will use them.


----------



## Swedenme

DesertPurl said:


> And somewhere in China, a hair clip factory just added an extra shift of overtime...they're all looking at each other and wondering "what the heck just happened?"
> This is one of the most useful ideas yet! Thanks!![/quote
> 
> :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## riversong200

Well duh! What a brilliant solution. I'm getting some of those clips right away.


----------



## Huckleberry

Thank you, great idea.


----------



## vegasjoan

Is it possible to copy the photo of this tip so I can email it to friends not on KP? I've tried my usual way of copy/paste but it doesn't work here. ☹️


----------



## MrsO

Thank you! I never thought of this.


----------



## MrsMurdog

Thank you for the great idea.


----------



## susykabloozie

Brilliant!
Thank you for posting it!


----------



## Sarah Chana

So simple but I never thought of it. :sm24:


----------



## jberg

What a great idea. Just spent a whole morning untangling odd ball leftovers. Put them in a box hoping this won't happen again. And along comes this idea. Many thanks. Jberg

(Major computer problems this week...using kindle)


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

Thanks for sharing this great idea!


----------



## grannysk

Great idea! ????????


----------



## CHinNWOH

Great idea, thanks for sharing, will have to find some.


----------



## Jeanie L

Great idea,thanks for sharing..


----------



## martyr

Chezl said:


> So obvious and so simple. I have some of these in the bathroom that haven't been used in years. Thank you.


Here too! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## fshinbaum

Terrific idea - thank you for sharing it!


----------



## moke

Great and simple! Ty


----------



## yotbum

jobikki said:


> Great idea!


Yup, sure is.


----------



## trishaann

Thanks for the idea


----------



## anniecat

what a great idea!!


----------



## SquidgeWA

Next time I'm at the HABA dept of the store, I will pick up a card of these. Such a great idea!


----------



## JoRae

Greta idea. Very cleaver.


----------



## CarlySueP

Swedenme said:


> Lots of you more than likely use this idea but it would never have entered my head . Sure will save on untangling and rewinding yarn


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## chrisk

very clever I have to try this!


----------



## Gundi2

never thought about this, thanks.


----------



## PGreene

YES, GREAT IDEA!!!! I HAVE SO MANY OF THESE!


----------



## Sandiegen

I'm always open to ideas like this. Thank You for sharing.


----------



## Squiter60

How smart of you.


----------



## slmhuffman

I already have some of those. Great idea. Thanks.


----------



## Swedenme

vegasjoan said:


> Is it possible to copy the photo of this tip so I can email it to friends not on KP? I've tried my usual way of copy/paste but it doesn't work here. ☹️


Sorry I can't help as I use an iPad .


----------



## arkynana

Totally Cool & Clever :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## yanagi

That is such a smart idea. I'd never have thought of it. (I've never had long hair, it just won't grow.)


----------



## oge designs

Certainly a great idea, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Arachne

What a clever idea...thank you!


----------



## Maxine R

Swedenme said:


> Lots of you more than likely use this idea but it would never have entered my head . Sure will save on untangling and rewinding yarn


How neat what a neat idea may even start doing that certainly save a lot of time rewinding all the time which becomes such a pain


----------



## Jnelson-1947

Will use that one, thank you!


----------



## 1Happy Granny

Brilliant idea, thanks for sharing it. :sm01:


----------



## auntycarol

Brilliant idea!


----------



## Bulldog

Brilliant! I have been using a crochet hook to tuck the loose ends. Clever idea.


----------



## brdlvr27

Great idea


----------



## iShirl

Really clever - I bought some of them recently and will definitely use them for your idea. Thanks...


----------



## catherine nehse

Wow that's clever, thanks!


----------



## Mememouse

well, I would of never thought of it ! Thank you!!


----------



## Gates

Eureka!! Lovin' it!


----------



## joycevv

I need about a thousand!


----------



## KnitNorth

Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## MousePotatoKnits

Great idea. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## yona

Nice idea, thanks.


----------



## Apanii

So that's what they're used for! Lol


----------



## jane.c

Adding my thanks to "swedenme" for this knitter's-life-improving idea!
AND - a message to "vegasjoan" who asks on page 10 about how to send on the image to her friends, since she finds she can't do her usual copy-and-paste. I can copy and paste an image with my Google Chromebook, and just did a test, sending Swedenme's image to myself. If you want to send me your email address, I'll do the same to you and you can send it on to your friends. This tip from Swedenme is too good not to share!
I am at : (address removed) a PM is coming


----------



## theresagsolet

Very clever


----------



## partridgelady

WOW great idea. I'm going to get some of them, my stash of small balls of yarn is a mess. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## KnittersSerendipity

So much better than tucking in the ends! And I don't think even my clever cat could undo these! Brilliant!


----------



## jenven

BRILLIANT IDEA.....will definitely use this x


----------



## Fireweedbeads

Cool!


----------



## Swedenme

jane.c said:


> Adding my thanks to "swedenme" for this knitter's-life-improving idea!
> AND - a message to "vegasjoan" who asks on page 10 about how to send on the image to her friends, since she finds she can't do her usual copy-and-paste. I can copy and paste an image with my Google Chromebook, and just did a test, sending Swedenme's image to myself. If you want to send me your email address, I'll do the same to you and you can send it on to your friends. This tip from Swedenme is too good not to share!
> 
> I'm glad someone can help her , but I would edit your email away if I was you and send her a PM instead


----------



## mookiedlite

I do the same and use barettes too.


----------



## soneka

I love this idea!!!


----------



## Mireillebc

I like the idea.


----------



## glnwhi

Great idea thanks, I have plenty of those clips.


----------



## 6Ply

Very cool


----------



## ADW55

Thank you, now I've got to go to the store.


----------



## mary charnley

great idea, thanks!


----------



## Troy

Brilliant!!!


----------



## DSouthard01

Thanks! Off to the dollar store tomorrow!

Donna K


----------



## grannygrey

Thank you for a brilliant idea. I have lost count of how many times I have tried to think of a way to secure the end of the ball of yarn after rewinding some or all of the ball again!
I, too, am off to buy quite a few of these this week. Happy days!


----------



## Swedenme

grannygrey said:


> Thank you for a brilliant idea. I have lost count of how many times I have tried to think of a way to secure the end of the ball of yarn after rewinding some or all of the ball again!
> I, too, am off to buy quite a few of these this week. Happy days!


Glad I could share the idea with so many fellow KPers .


----------



## Clay Lady

Swedenme said:


> Lots of you more than likely use this idea but it would never have entered my head . Sure will save on untangling and rewinding yarn


Fantastic!!!


----------



## the-pearl-hunter

I think these clips are a brilliant idea. Just one thing does anyone know what they are really called. Want to look them up on Amazon but don't know what to call them. Don't have a pound shop near us.

Thanks 
Margaret UK


----------



## Clay Lady

the-pearl-hunter said:


> I think these clips are a brilliant idea. Just one thing does anyone know what they are really called. Want to look them up on Amazon but don't know what to call them. Don't have a pound shop near us.
> 
> Thanks
> Margaret UK


google 'hair clips'


----------



## mthrift

Wow! Thanks! I always marvel at the brain that can cross-over the usual to the new. True creativity!


----------



## Carolyn Mongeon

Thanks! I saw an ad for clips to hold knitted pieces together for seaming. They looked little Scunci Beauty Hair Mini Jaw Clips.


----------



## Bunyip

Ettenna said:


> That is a wonderful idea. I think I will try it.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## sixcats

Thanks so much for sharing your idea. My yarn ball just unraveled a bit as I was knitting my sock. Next time I go to the dollar store I will pick up some clips. Great idea!


----------



## Bebekka

Never ever would have thought of this, thank you.


----------



## Nanamel14

Awesome time saving tip


----------



## Nanamel14

Awesome time saving tip


----------



## arkynana

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------

